# Prius owners can now be ******* cool with their very own Prius lift!



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

So what better way to do Lyft than with your Prius with a lift???

Finally a company has an answer for all those Prius owners who wanted to lift their Prius!










https://www.thedrive.com/news/37692...lift-kits-and-people-are-actually-buying-them


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks cooler than a stock prius for sure.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks cooler than a stock prius for sure.


Words "cool" and "Prius" do not belong in the same sentence. Unless the sentence is something like "Prius is never cool." or something like that. Just saying... :whistling:

_***Puts flame suit on waiting for Prius cheerleaders.*** :roflmao: _


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius haters haz small wee wees.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Prius haters haz small wee wees.


Quite the contrary . I have a large one and I can't fit it into a prius


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

radikia said:


> Quite the contrary . I have a large one and I can't fit it into a prius


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry , not sorry that it bothers you



Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Your gif makes it seem like the prospect excites you ...............


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

radikia said:


> Sorry , not sorry that it bothers you
> 
> 
> You're gif makes it seem like the prospect excites you ...............


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I think you do , I really do ..............


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

radikia said:


> I think you do , I really do ..............


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sorry, a precious prius could never be cool. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So what better way to do Lyft than with your Prius with a lift???
> 
> Finally a company has an answer for all those Prius owners who wanted to lift their Prius!
> 
> ...


Yepp. Make it easier for those $#/!! catalytic converter thieves. I think not.

Mine was just stolen a couple months ago. It's going to cost 3K to replace the cat.

&#129402;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't insult the ********. This is more fitting for the gay Overland folks with their roof top tent that has never been used.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Mine was just stolen a couple months ago.


my sister's in-law was lifted during the summer. We paid to replace it. More money to a precious prius; made me sick. :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> sorry, a precious prius could never be cool. Sorry, not sorry.


:rollseyes:

Did you know the Fonz drives a Prius?

Those of us that are cool know it, and drive whatever we like.:whistling:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Had no idea parts thieves targetted Priuses. Should get hydraulics then. That would make it cool for sure.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> my sister's in-law was lifted during the summer. We paid to replace it. More money to a precious prius; made me sick. :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


Might be the same thieves. My oldest son has been working up in your neck of the woods for a couple months now. I went up this past weekend to get the car.



VanGuy said:


> Had no idea parts thieves targetted Priuses. Should get hydraulics then. That would make it cool for sure.


They can take out a prius cat in under a minute. One cut with a sawzall and two bolts.

4runners and Toyota pick ups too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> My oldest son has been working up in your neck of the woods for a couple months now.


sister in-law is WAY north Calif: Folsom. You know, like near the prison. -o: But not IN the prison. Apartment building, only outside parking. And a kinda very decent middle class ish neighborhood. Amazing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ahhhhh. Yea. Ours was taken in San Bruno or there bouts.



SHalester said:


> sister in-law is WAY north Calif: Folsom. You know, like near the prison. -o: But not IN the prison. Apartment building, only outside parking. And a kinda very decent middle class ish neighborhood. Amazing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Ours was taken in San Bruno or there bouts.


small world. I worked in San Bruno for 30+ years and lived there for around half of that (or nearby SSF).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The bright side is it's got a cool race car sound to it.
&#128514;



SHalester said:


> small world. I worked in San Bruno for 30+ years and lived there for around half of that (or nearby SSF).


I spent many a night in San Bruno when I worked in SF. I forget the name of the hotel but it was north of the airport.

I'd spend the night in San Bruno if I was working in SF. San Jose if I was working in Milpitas or Hayward. Although most of the time I'd try and fly home every night.

It was actually cheaper to fly round trip than pay for a hotel room

I liked sleeping in my own bed.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> Yepp. Make it easier for those $#/!! catalytic converter thieves. I think not.
> 
> Mine was just stolen a couple months ago. It's going to cost 3K to replace the cat.
> 
> &#129402;


Thieves love to steal Toyota catalytic converters!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Words "cool" and "Prius" do not belong in the same sentence. Unless the sentence is something like "Prius is never cool." or something like that. Just saying... :whistling:
> 
> _***Puts flame suit on waiting for Prius cheerleaders.*** :roflmao:_


The words "cool" and "lift kit" don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> The words "cool" and "lift kit" don't belong in the same sentence.


Pretty much agree. :thumbup: Plenty of other combinations too.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pretty much agree. :thumbup: Plenty of other combinations too.


Like the LED lights rigged to a toggle switch just sticking haphazardly out of the handlebars of my wife's stupid-ass CanAm Spyder (which is, itself, a shitty combination of things that lots of people think are super cool)?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Here is the coolest thing you could possibly do with a Prius:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pointless, like trying to polish a turd.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks cooler than a stock prius for sure.


Now put it on 30" Rims !


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Here is the coolest thing you could possibly do with a Prius:


I'll admit this is probably the coolest Prius around...










https://www.thedrive.com/news/35784/this-1969-ford-mustang-is-actually-a-toyota-prius-underneath


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Here is the coolest thing you could possibly do with a Prius:


Only problem with this car is that it is only a Prius shell , what is under the the shell and the hood is not a Prius ! I'd like to see the Prius "powered" Mustang on the drag strip . The driver would need binoculars to be able to see the Dodge Demon cross the finish line !


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

radikia said:


> Only problem with this car is that it is only a Prius shell , what is under the the shell and the hood is not a Prius !


Obviously a Prius is not going to Gap a demon with a stock engine LOL

I think the Prius has a Hellcat engine. Probably mounted in back where the rear seat would go.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Obviously a Prius is not going to Gap a demon with a stock engine LOL
> 
> I think the Prius has a Hellcat engine. Probably mounted in back where the rear seat would go.


I just discovered that there was a whole episode of Leno's garage dedicated to this car. I was right about the Hellcat motor but wrong about where they mounted it. It actually does fit longtitudinally mounted in front! And it actually seems pretty streetable! Remove all the stickers and put quieter Mufflers on it and this thing is the ultimate sleeper.


----------

